# stuff i made anyone want it



## BoneMonkey (Feb 25, 2007)

i get bored sometime snad make avatars and sigs if anyone wants these just ask i will put your name on em if you want


----------



## dafatkid27 (Feb 25, 2007)

oh dear god
i think youve made the perfect avatar for me
and i hope you know which one im talking about


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 25, 2007)

the purple haired hobo???


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Feb 25, 2007)

Oooh! Nice!

I really like the one from Lunar Knights... Could I claim it please? Too busy at the moment to find myself a nice avatar


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 25, 2007)

dafatkid27 the avatar is yours i will resize it and place a border on it for you 

as for the lunar knights one its not a avatar its a signature i will make it one for you 2cb2ct7 if you want it


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 25, 2007)

there you go !


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Feb 26, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Feb 26 2007 said:


> there you go !



Props Sgadzookie!


----------



## tshu (Feb 27, 2007)

fat child


----------

